# BMW Connected Android APK



## ckegg (Jun 19, 2011)

Tom (Atl) said:


> I still get the parsing error even from downloading the apk here
> 
> http://storage.evozi.com/apk-downloader/apk/13/10/16/com.bmwgroup.connected.bmw.apk


I got the error after installing so I clean up cache and data in setup>apps, reconfigure again and now it is working


----------



## crvgt (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Ckegg - can you tell me what phone you were able to install this on, and what carrier it is on? I still get the parsing error and have been unable to get around it. Not sure what your directions about clearing cache mean. thanks for your help


----------



## hsk1610 (Dec 14, 2013)

I tried to download and install it on my Note 2 but also get the parsing error.


----------



## bimmeroy (Jan 2, 2014)

I installed the apk on my GS4 and logged in using BMW Assist email (used all CAPITALS to enter email in login), but I never got any feature to work at all. I get "Error during data transfer" message whenever I try to use something. Also, why does it ask for password twice during setup. First it asks for password when I enter the email, then it goes to a screen "Security Questions" and asks for "May I have the password on the account". I enter my Assist PIN for both these questions, but I doubt I might be doing something wrong. Can anyone guide how they setup their app or suggest a solution?


----------



## skymonkey (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone have the APK for "My BMW Remote App - US" that was just release in 2/14? Previous version no longer work and give the "Secret knowledge might not be activated", error. All previous fixes for this no longer work either.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You had the older version working in the U.S.? 

How did you get a Portal Login account?


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

http://apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bmw.remote


----------



## bmguy (Nov 12, 2011)

shawnsheridan
You had asked about running it on a blackberry...
I downloaded the APK and attempted to run it on the blackberry with OS10.2.1.2102 and it will install, but always reports "no internet connection" after you enter your account info and it tries to confirm that;


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmmm, I now have Blackberry 10.2 OS too, and I side-loaded the .apk, and it launches, but I don't have any account info to enter and test it. I don't think you can have an account from the U.S.


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

Works well on my HTC one, but I am missing Web radio


----------



## bmguy (Nov 12, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Hmmm, I now have Blackberry 10.2 OS too, and I side-loaded the .apk, and it launches, but I don't have any account info to enter and test it. I don't think you can have an account from the U.S.


I have an account, and the app clearly states it works in Canada and USA, afar you enter your BMW account data, the app on the blackberry says "no internet connection" I suspect the app is not being granted access properly to a security protocol and hence the lack of connection state on the blackberry.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

How do you go about creating an account?


----------



## bmguy (Nov 12, 2011)

It uses your BMW assist account email address and password you setup with BMW assist.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Crap! I get the same damn thing, "no internet connection".


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

I just re-loaded My BMW Remote v1.8 Androd App (released on 1/24/14 by BMW Group -- not BMW NorthAmerica). I logged into it using my BWM Assist EMail (all in caps) and my BMW Assist password. It shows my car with complete VIN and color, and when I try to get car's location, it says data transfer successful, *BUT* after several minutes, it comes back with data transfer error.

I had that problem previously and contacted BMW North America and they said they are "working on the Android App for US use" -- that was about a month ago. I contacted someone in BMW in Germany and it turns out that BMW has changed their servers in preparation for US use -- so if you already were in, you're fine; but if you're not, it will be soon?

I may be missing something -- but still looks like no joy?


----------



## bikerdib (Feb 22, 2012)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just re-loaded My BMW Remote v1.8 Androd App (released on 1/24/14 by BMW Group -- not BMW NorthAmerica). I logged into it using my BWM Assist EMail (all in caps) and my BMW Assist password. It shows my car with complete VIN and color, and when I try to get car's location, it says data transfer successful, *BUT* after several minutes, it comes back with data transfer error.
> 
> ...


I found this thread today and after reading through it and seeing the link tinyrk posted I thought I was going to be a happy man because the "My BMW Remote" app is the one I want. I downloaded from the link provided, installed it on my Droid 4 running Android 4.1.2 and everything went OK. Logged in and sent a sound horn command to test it. Like you, I got a data sent successful message but also like you after a couple of minutes I got the transfer error, please try again message. 

It really pi55es me off that I can use my phone to send lock/unlock, sound horn, remember location and even remote start to cool down/warm up the cab of my 2013 Ram one ton pickup but I can't do any of that on my "advanced" BMW car????!!!!!!


----------



## NS-2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Bmw connected apk*

I am after the European bmw connected apk version which has Facebook, Twitter, Web radio, Calendar, Pandora, MOG, AUPEO!, Audible, Glympse, Rhapsody, TuneIn and more...

The Australian version has only Facebook and Twitter.

Please post a link or private message me.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*Long Run for a Short Slide*

Hi,

I have a Samsung S4 and have the BMW Connected Drive App installed.

I always Bluetooth pair the phone and the car so hands free, access to contacts, access to received text (SMS) messages, and streaming music from phone work well.

I also either connect the phone via USB or media snap-in cradle (yes, there is one for the Samsung S4 that works in spite of what BMW USA says -- will be happy to provide part number and where I got it); in so doing, I use Connected Drive. This provides me access to my phone's calendar, pre-loaded RSS feeds, and local Wiki; unlike the iPhone version, there is nothing for Glympse or iRadio or the other good Apps. I must say that it always doesn't work the first time I connect -- usually, have to connect, disconnect and then reconnect (and this problem also applies to my iPod)


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

NS-2000 said:


> I am after the European bmw connected apk version which has Facebook, Twitter, Web radio, Calendar, Pandora, MOG, AUPEO!, Audible, Glympse, Rhapsody, TuneIn and more...
> 
> The Australian version has only Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> Please post a link or private message me.


If you get it, please let me know -- as I said, the US version is so watered down as to be not very useful

Thanks


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

Any updates here? I have never had the remote app work successfully on my Android S3. I have tested with an iPad and it seems to work. I'm current on the Android OS 4.4 kitcat.


----------

